# Happy International Beaver Day!



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2010)

The things you learn while driving the kids to school and listening to the morning kids program on XM 








And much to the dismay of a few here on AZ, this thread isn't related at all to this thread from last week

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74748


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2010)

I almost hit one of these SOB's last week as he emerged onto Route 7 from his pond.  That would have been bad for the car...


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2010)

I love beaver.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2010)

Marc said:


> I love beaver.


 
With Vazzle!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2010)

Who doesn't love a little furry beaver?


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2010)

I prefer Brazilian Beavers!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Trekchick (Apr 7, 2010)

Did I miss Beaver Day!?
Just the thought of a day when Beavers get special attention kinda makes me smile
Just imagine if I'd missed  Beaver Day........

I'd hate for that to happen.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

So how's everyone celebrating....?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2010)

severine said:


> So how's everyone celebrating....?



I'm going to go and trim some bushes with my teeth


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2010)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4953227572587234997#

Booo, can't hotlink it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2010)

severine said:


> So how's everyone celebrating....?



Sadly I'm without beaver at the moment.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 7, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I almost hit one of these SOB's last week as he emerged onto Route 7 from his pond.


I'd hit that...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, I cannot resist....I will join in.  *This photo of the day made me laugh from the Caledonian Record.  Note the title.*


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Sadly I'm without beaver at the moment.


Maybe you can find some at Sugarloaf. 



thetrailboss said:


> OK, I cannot resist....I will join in.  *This photo of the day made me laugh from the Caledonian Record.  Note the title.*


Full Beaver Moon??? Seriously? :-o That sounds...pornographic.


----------



## faceplant (Apr 7, 2010)

i hear some folks vajazzle there beaver


----------



## Marc (Apr 8, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, I cannot resist....I will join in.  *This photo of the day made me laugh from the Caledonian Record.  Note the title.*



Hahaha... I chortled.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Maybe you can find some at Sugarloaf.



Leave it to Snowmonster....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I'd hit that...



:lol:


----------

